# catfishing with bober stops



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

i was wondering what kind of bobers and bober stops everyone uses. The bober stop i use will not stay in the spot i put it


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I just use rubber bands.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

if your using Braid, you have to use the nylon line ones and leave enough tag line to really pull them tight with pliers, ( the rubber one will get cut as you slide the stop up and down the line) 
If using mono, then I like the rubber ones that look like a bead, just make sure you get the right sized ones for your line diameter.

Salmonid


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Josh

You can buy pre tied bobber stops at most bait stores. But they are simply a form of snell knot tied onto plastic tubes.

Guys that use a lot of bobber stops (crappie fishermen) normally tie up several at home. You can tie snells onto plastic straws from Mc Donalds and cut between knots to put each one on the line.

Lots of guys like using dental floss for bobber stops but any line will work if it is large enough to not go thruough the bobber and is pulled tight enough not to slip.

You can tie them as you need them on site from the same line you are using.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just use the little rubber tube type that slides down your line. but you have to move them real slow, wetting them helps. or you will wear the hole out putting them on the line. you can use 2 of them if needed. another one i use but dont like as well are the ones tied on little tubes. you just slide the tube down your line untill you get where you want the stop, then just slide it off the tube, grab both ends with pliers and pull very tight. and please put the little tube in the trash.
sherman


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I use braid and I use two of the pre-tied stops. With a large bobber typical for cats one stop sometimes isn't enough.

Similar to Salmonid, I leave at least 1" tag ends and tie an overhand knot at the end of the tag to help hold it to pull tight. Using pliers would pull them too tight for me because I change the depth often moving to various locations.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just go to any hobby store that sells fuel line for rc cars. Ask to look at the fuel line. It's silicone fuel line works great. You can adjust your bobber length by just pulling sliding the bobber up or down. Costs about a buck a foot. A foot should last a LONG time. I just cut it into 1/8" sections then your good.
Rig it like a raven 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

